# Tourism



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Egyptians must refrain from claiming that Islamic trends, who oppose certain kinds of tourism, won the parliamentary elections because 80 percent of the electoral districts will hold runoff elections, said Egyptian Minister of Tourism Mounir Fakhry Abdel Nour. 

“The parliament is for all people; everyone must respect it,” said Nour. 

“Egypt is promoting itself in foreign markets to revive its tourism after the January 25 Revolution,” Nour continued.

“Our priorities will not change due to the new parliament,” continued Nour, who was asked to stay on as Tourism Minister in the recent ministerial reshuffle.

“The ministry is now promoting new tourism resources including conferences and long Nile cruises,” he said.

The first long Nile cruise was relauched last week from Manyal al-Rawda Port in Cairo, he said. The cruise passed through Giza, Beni Suef, Minya, Asyut and finally will arrive at the Sohag governorate. 

Many officials in the ministries of tourism, transportation, defense, interior and water and immigration joined to cruise.

“Long Nile cruises are a promising tourism attraction,” Nour said. “They contribute to developing and sustaining jobs all over Egypt.”


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ead of the Egyptian Museum Tarek al-Awadi said the number of tourist groups visiting the museum increased at the beginning of the current week when there was more stability and calm around Tahrir Square area.

Al-Awadi said the number of visitors to the Egyptian Museum decreased last week during the Egyptian parliamentary elections.

“There were 1,591 visitors in the museum yesterday December 3, including 1,045 foreign tourists and 546 Egyptians,” al-Awadi said.

Al-Awadi also said the museum is receiving visitors today December 4 as usual. He wishes the museum witnesses more visitors in the future.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Egyptian tourism police and vendors on Pyramids Street today prevented a Syrian group from entering the pyramids, justifying the action by claiming that they oppose all protests in the region.

Vendors said that they prevented the group because they are afraid of them protesting in the region and stunting tourism further.

“We tried to raise the Syrian flag on the biggest pyramid in Egypt as a symbol of Egyptian-Syrian unity,” said Mohamed Noemy, a Syrian broadcaster.

“We are surprised that they prevented us,” he adde


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Air Arabia recently launched a new flight line from the Italian city of Bergamo to Alexandria, reported Mohamed Abdel Gabar, a tourist advisor in Rome.

“The company will begin regular flights in the middle of December,” Gabar said. “There will be two flights between the cities each week on Fridays and Mondays.”

The company will use Airbus 320 planes.

“The flight launch coincides with the Christmas celebration, and seeks to spur tourism in Alexandria.”


----------

